# CD player



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

im interested in installing a new head unit in my gto. thought about going all out and doing a dvd/nav, but i dont think i want to spend that much. anyone got any suggestions on what to go with. biggest thing i want is a direct input for my ipod. (also...any pics you could post would be greatly appreciated!)


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

itrip


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

ive tried that and an fm mod. and they both sound horrible.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I just went with a run of the mill Alpine deck with a third party iPod connector... I drilled a hole through the back of the install kit and brought the cable through. The kit is deep enough you can't see the hole, and the cable sticks out plenty far to play with the iPod while driving, yet can all fit back into the slot when not being used. Another option I thought about was mounting the iPod in the glove compartment or arm rest and controlling it through the deck, but when I got mine the fast sync technology wasn't out yet, so controlling a captive iPod was slooooow. That's why I went with some generic iPod connector, so I could maintain control through the iPod.

I want to say I went with the American International kit, I can't remember exactly though. Do a search, there was a thread a long time ago with the two main kits installed side by side, and I think this one looks the best. Sorry for the lack of pics, if you really want some PM me and I will try and round some up (after my two week hiatus from the internet while on vacation!).


----------

